# Some assistance with canister filters



## catklyst (Jan 26, 2010)

Hello people. Ive recently come to the realization that hang off the back filters are damn expensive to maintain and custom media is a nicht nicht. Ive recently gotten into setting up a planted tank but I am using dual trickle filters which are costing me to maintain. I am injecting co2 but i have a feeling it ain't doing much because of the massive amount of surface agitation the trickle filters are causing. So i came here to ask what you guys would recommend for a 37 gallon tank. Ive looked over the forums a bit and have seen that Eheims are regarded very highly for the build quality that they have but i was wondering if theres any other decent alternatives and which Eheim filter you would suggest if indeed they are the 'best'.

Just some quick points for what im looking for.

-Build quality
-Efficiency
-Reasonable price
-Long life span
-Up keep on the canister filter ex (gaskets, impellers, baskets)


----------



## medicTHREE (Feb 5, 2010)

Most will say otherwise(because they have not tried them) but I live and die by SunSun filters found on ebay. The media is the same as Marineland C series and they are essentially the same filter. THe build quality is superb and the price is outstanding. They can be found cheapest on ebay.


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

I don't think you can go wrong with either the eheim or the rena xp series. I prefer the rena filters just because of the media trays and price. I've seen the review on the sun sun filters and may give them a try if I ever start up another tank.


----------



## medicTHREE (Feb 5, 2010)

If you are referring to the Review over at TPT, i wrote that. If you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## endgin33 (Jun 10, 2008)

Can you post a link to that review? I would like to look it over. Thank you.


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Feb 9, 2010)

I have a Eheim 2217 on my 50 gal an I love it....


----------



## catklyst (Jan 26, 2010)

keep the input coming


----------



## Ahura-sama (Sep 5, 2008)

I'd say go for a 2217


----------



## DarioDario (Nov 14, 2008)

+1 for a 2217


----------



## catklyst (Jan 26, 2010)

would a 2217 be too much filtration for a 37 gallon?


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

catklyst said:


> would a 2217 be too much filtration for a 37 gallon?


I switched to Eheim about a year ago. I use a 2217 on a 55 gallon & also on an 80 tall. In both of these tanks, which are planted heavely I found the need to add small power hreads for circulation. I also have a 40 gal with the 2215. I did not need to add a power head to this tank.
Hope that helps


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

I have eheim, rena, and marineland cannister filters which all work fine for me.


----------



## catklyst (Jan 26, 2010)

thank you everyone i think im going to go for either an eheim or a rena.


----------



## mott (Aug 6, 2006)

catklyst said:


> Just some quick points for what im looking for.
> 
> -Build quality
> -Efficiency
> ...


If this is what your looking for, no filter will stand up to the Eheim classic, they just haven't been around long enough to compare to classics which have been known to run for 30 years!


----------



## jestep (Nov 14, 2009)

If you don't have a large fish load, a 2215 should be fine as well. A little cheaper, but should work fine for a low load 40g.

As far as the growth, make sure you are fertilizing and that you have a quality light. My CO2 reactor is inline to a 2215. I have a ton of surface agitation, and I get huge plant growth. I started with just CO2, and didn;t get good growth. Upgraded my lighting and went to an EI dosing method, and overnight difference. CO2 by itself isn't going to help much but reducing algae. You really need good light, CO2, and fertilizer to get strong growth. Once you have all three of those, it's just a matter of finding the right balance of lighting to keep algae at bay.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

i use fluval, 405's for my 125, my 110 my 75 and only had one issue in the past when the electricity went out the impeller to one broke...the flow is not too strong btw, once it has a bioload started it slows the flow and would do pretty well for your small tank


----------



## barakainus (Jun 11, 2009)

I have Eheim Ecco 2232 and Rean xp3. The Ecco is way quieter and startin the Reana without air inside is a pain. The Ecco is just so user friendly. To compare size of xp3, you need Ecco 2236. Pricewise, the Eheim is cheaper.


----------

